# Backyard Bass with a pro photog...



## cheech (Sep 25, 2007)

So I promised to make my first ever report on this ever popular board this weekend. There is another fishing board that doesn't necessarily love posts of fish caught with my new baitcaster, so this is the home for those reports. I think I have all of the prerequisites covered. Shots of fish. Shots of the scenery. Shots of what I ate that day. Shot of my TV remote control. Anyway, It was a very cool trip with Jay. He had a killer 50mm lens that shoots some of the sickest shots around. Of course a lot goes into the person that is pushing the little "say cheese" button.

Day started out by checking out the beautiful scenery.










We launched the Fishing Vessel. I had to paint the teeth on it to scare away all of the little fish. It works. Sometimes.










Jay started with poppers, I rigged a green pumpkin wacky. Good decision.










Jay was fishing his 8 wt, and figured out how to cast a big ol worm without decapitating anyone. Success.










I caught a football, so I decided to do the natural thing. Pose like the heisman trophy.










That fish got a kiss goodbye.










Other action shots.


















One of these pics was the fly of the day, one was not...


















One more pig/football mix. I'll call it a PigBall










Finally, a great meal at a mom and pop shop located in my kitchen. Orv, try to beat that sammich. It even has Great Value grape jelly.










This can also be seen at http://www.flyfishfood.blogspot.com


----------



## GSPS ROCK (Sep 14, 2007)

Very nice post Cheech!

Good to see you around here, keep them coming.......


----------



## REPETER (Oct 3, 2007)

Beautiful shots! Absolutely amazing. keep 'em coming!


----------



## hunterfisher (Sep 14, 2007)

Nice bass. Thanks for the report.


----------



## LOAH (Sep 29, 2007)

Nice job. That water looks pretty nice. Good color.

What's up with the Caffeine Free Diet Pepsi? That stuff'll kill ya! :lol: 

Glad you had a good time.


----------



## orvis1 (Sep 7, 2007)

Very nice, even the Diet Pepsi and TV remote.... Classy post! I can see how the UTOF guys would not approve. Keep them comming you take much better photo's than I do, plus the teeth on the front look good. I liked the hiesmen pose as well nice orginality I will have to use that in my post someday! Hopefully that scares away all of the small fish!


----------



## Frito (Feb 29, 2008)

Need more shots of the food...


----------



## cheech (Sep 25, 2007)

Just to clarify, Jay was the photographer on this trip. I was a bit nervous with several thousand dollars of camera equipment in the boat. He did a great job as always.

Frito- Next time, there will be more food. That I can promise you.


----------



## fixed blade XC-3 (Sep 11, 2007)

I saw you were out there all **** day. How many did you end up with? I got a new battery so I can stay out a little longer now.


----------



## cheech (Sep 25, 2007)

fixed blade said:


> I saw you were out there all **** day. How many did you end up with? I got a new battery so I can stay out a little longer now.


Put about 20 in the boat. I have a new rig that you need to try. I fished it twice that day.


----------



## metal_fish (Mar 19, 2008)

Awesome report! Nice colored water too. I love the fly of the day shot brilliant!
_/O Caffine free diet pepsi?


----------



## fishing0422 (Sep 11, 2007)

Love the photography. Keep em comin!


----------



## kastmaster (Nov 20, 2007)

Quality pics and nice detailed report. I wish I have your backyard :mrgreen:


----------



## .45 (Sep 21, 2007)

Another report like that Cheech, and your go'in have Orvis1 slobbering for a 3-layered jam sammich !!! (me too !  )

Good _professional_ report Cheech !! Good stuff !!


----------



## Guns and Flies (Nov 7, 2007)

Cool report, you look like a bass fisherman Cheech.


----------



## jahan (Sep 7, 2007)

Did you catch any under Fixed tree again? :lol: That heisman's pose is great, that is one of the funniest things I have seen in a while. *OOO* :rotfl:


----------



## cheech (Sep 25, 2007)

Guns and Flies said:


> Cool report, you look like a bass fisherman Cheech.


Just wait til' I get a bass boat... Then I'll really be legit


----------



## cheech (Sep 25, 2007)

jahan said:


> Did you catch any under Fixed tree again? :lol: That heisman's pose is great, that is one of the funniest things I have seen in a while. *OOO* :rotfl:


ever since Fixed's wife started making him bathe out in the back yard, the bass are gone, and the carp have moved in looking for the elusive vienna sausage bait. They still can't find it.


----------



## UtahMan (Mar 26, 2008)

Guns and Flies said:


> Cool report, you look like a bass fisherman Cheech.


Not sure how I would take that if I were you Cheech.

Nice report. How much does Jay charge an hour? Does he accept PB&J as payment? Gotta be nice to have him in the boat to capture the moment.


----------



## jahan (Sep 7, 2007)

cheech said:


> jahan said:
> 
> 
> > Did you catch any under Fixed tree again? :lol: That heisman's pose is great, that is one of the funniest things I have seen in a while. *OOO* :rotfl:
> ...


I was wondering why the ducks always seem to hang out around his backyard. It all makes sense now. :lol:


----------



## cheech (Sep 25, 2007)

UtahMan said:


> Guns and Flies said:
> 
> 
> > Cool report, you look like a bass fisherman Cheech.
> ...


I had to pay a pretty penny. He does other stuff as well. Check out his site http://www.jaymorrphotography.com


----------



## fixed blade XC-3 (Sep 11, 2007)

Screw you guys.


----------



## .45 (Sep 21, 2007)

Jay Morr........has a _very cool _web-site !! 8) 8)


----------



## dkhntrdstn (Sep 7, 2007)

wow that dude has some awesome pic on his web site.


----------



## cheech (Sep 25, 2007)

fixed blade said:


> Screw you guys.


You need to ditch the Borat swimsuit!


----------



## fixed blade XC-3 (Sep 11, 2007)

Well why the hell did you want me to buy it? **** tease!


----------



## cheech (Sep 25, 2007)

fixed blade said:


> Well why the hell did you want me to buy it? **** tease!


It looked great before you stopped shaving your chest and got a beer gut.


----------



## fixed blade XC-3 (Sep 11, 2007)

But you told me the beer gut was sexy? Look cheech if you want me to stop drinking beer this relationship is not going to work. :x


----------

